

Payza dropping payment to and from US - k3oni
https://blog.payza.com/payza-updates/announcements/important-update-u-s-members/
As the title says, if you are accepting&#x2F;offering payments through Payza you might want to disable that as they stopped accepting payment to&#x2F;from US customers and businesses.<p>And yes, the funds are frozen.
======
kmlymi
Any ideas on what the issue is/was?

~~~
k3oni
No idea, they don't seem to have made that public. But seeing as more and more
outside US processors stop catering to US businesses and customers it's not
hard to see why.

Edit: Funny thing is that they didn't even bother sending an email, found
about it from one of the forums i follow...

~~~
davidcollantes
The way they put it on their weblog, their partners in the US stopped. It does
seem to have anything to do with "[...] more outside US processors stop
catering to US businesses and customers [...]".

Never heard of Payza until now. That much will affect me.

~~~
k3oni
The Payza name is a bit new, it's the former AlertPay.

------
bassclef
ahhh, the crushing of creativity by the US Government.. America will end up in
the dark ages at this pace.. gotta love government stealing everything they
can get their hands on.

~~~
jbail
This article didn't contain any mention of the US government.

